# Kohler Magnum 18 Plug gap?



## summitdrinker (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi, I'm working a freinds old sears lawn mower with MV18 motor
What is the correct spark plug gap?
on Kohler's site the service manuals says .025, but there owner's manual says .035.

It was a very neglected mower, but it's running much better now after I changed the oil, new air filter, adjusted the carb, cleaned out the cooling fins that were full of mouse nests . more than that acually, long story............


----------



## CHUY68 (Aug 20, 2008)

On My Repair Manual It Says , Spark Plug Rv-15yc (champion) Spark Plug Gap For Magnum ** Vertical** Twins Mv18 Kohler Gap To 0.025 , For **horizontal** Magnum Twins Gap 0.0035


----------



## summitdrinker (Aug 25, 2005)

CHUY68, Thanks for the info. I think your right, this one is a Vertical so I think I will go with .025 or a little wider. I will check the gap of the plugs that are in it now, I looked them over and they look like 035 or more but I didn't measure them. I see that vertical and horizontal call for different plugs too: V=RV15YC H=RV17YC


----------



## CHUY68 (Aug 20, 2008)

Yes , I Used To Have Craftsman Riding Mower With 18 Hp Kohler Mv18 And I Remebered It Was A Little Confusing With The Repair Manual And Owners Manual Specs.
I Still Have The Owners Manual For The Mower Above, If You Need It Just Pay For Shipping And I Send It To You.
Jesse From Oxford Nc


----------

